# Opinions please



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

So I have a couple new projects on my plate, but as we all know 1 at a time works better than trying to do 10 at once... So the question is which would you like to see first, A 1/24 RC sprint car, or a 1/24 top fuel Dragster... I am leaning toward the Top fuel rail just from a designers standpoint it seems like a ton of fun.. Anyway Opinions Please.:thumbsup:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

And just to be clear, this isn't for a 1-off project.I fully intend on making them available to the public.:thumbsup:Here are a couple pics of 1 of my last Kits I designed and produced.:thumbsup:A XXX buggy to Mid motor sprint conversion.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Hmm , lots of lookers but no posters..Well I posted this same question on my FB and a couple forums and so far its looking like a 1/24 sprint is next on the agenda!!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

As stated the sprinter is coming first.Just waiting on the last bits to arrive for the prototype.. I have designed it to TRUE 1/24 scale dimensions using actual sprint dimensions for WB and track width. It will have a wb under 4" 3.9" is the actual WB measurement. For drivetrain we will be using a PN racing 70t mini-z motor in a direct drive configuration with a 60t spur/10t pinion gearing to start with.. 1 3/16" diameter foam R tires, and 13/16" diameter front foam tires.About 2 weeks time and I should have some video of the proto type running some laps!! I included a rough 2d rendering to demonstrate layout at this time ETC..:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sounds cool! can't wait to see the video!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

So as I have been waiting on some bits for the sprint to arrive I started work on the rail since I had all the parts in hand..Heres a couple pics showing where we are at in the prototype process..Should be showing some pics of her all done by Monday or Tuesday.. enjoy!And yes , that is a quarter to give an idea of scale.:thumbsup:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

The M.S.S. Micro Rail prototype is done:thumbsup:Initial tests say this is gonna be one fun little ride:thumbsup:Tomorrow I get to tear her apart and give her some color..I was doing hole shots across the living room floor with it and all I have to say is the wheel hop when that little motor spools into its torque band is just too freaking cool! Will definitely post some vids after I get her painted and get a nice "engine" for her....On another note, the last of the critical parts for the sprint project arrived today, so we will be on to prototyping it out over the next week or so.:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Love it!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Just trying to find a nice static model 1/24 blown engine to mount to the top of the battery compartment cover.. Looks like I may have to order a rail model kit to get the engine out of it,LOL


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Time for some testing and tweaking:thumbsup::thumbsup: Included the pic with a 2wd buggy for scale reference.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Some video from testing at Hobby sports today with the micro rail..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-CqXniKoL4


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Wow - that little guy is fast! Nice launch, strait line, and plenty of speed!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Yep , these are going to be fun little toys!!That was geared at a 7:1 FDR so there is tons of gearing window left with that motor..It seems a funny car has been added to the list of builds..Lots of interest at the track yesterday.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

"SAY HELLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND!!!!" I am pleased to introduce you to the world's first 1/24 scale fully functional radio controlled sprint car. The M.S.S. Micro- Outlaw!!! Her vital stats are wheel base- 3.8",R track -3.25", F track - 3.15" to 3.25" adjustable with axle shims, 1* camber in the front, kingpins have 2* caster built in with .125" of suspension travel.Main wing has 4 rake positions. And she weighs in at a just 124.7 grams RTR.She has an adjustable ball differential in the rear, and sports parma black compound foams mounted on PN racing wheels.Being that it takes any standard mini-Z wheel you can get different offsets of wheels to run track stagger if you wish,or run any mini-z silicone tire for running on RCP tracks. There is also plenty of room to slide the battery to the left of the chassis for some weight on the inside.It is also designed to take standard mini-z coil springs in the front for tuning your spring rates. I am planning on taking some video after the wife and dog go to bed..Its plenty of fun with the 70t "stock" class motor in it..Running in the living room earlier I had the throttle EPA dialed down to around 45% . Theres just tons of motor there! 

http://[url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/54731][/URL]
http://[url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/54730][/URL]
[url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/54729][/URL]


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

doing laps around dog toys before I break it down for paint.:thumbsup:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ho-1OEHgp2I


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

It looks amazing. Great work. I'd like to see a couple race.


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

that's pretty cool,but I want to see it on a bigger track with some speed,just asking but it alittle loud with the gears,like to see it on a banked track.a track where I live is a little bull ring,and its banked like Bristol.get that bad boy on there,LOL


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Scott, yeah the gears were a little loud in the vid. certain brands of pinions don't mesh correctly with the Kyosho pitch on the spur...The pinion I am running is an Iwaver/Inopo/Firelap pinion...Avoid them..Have some PN pro-match pinions on the way along with some front springs..I am going back to Hobby Sports on 4-12 for some testing so we will get some "high speed" video then..Other than that I am looking for a piece of Ozite to make a small oval here at home.Looking to make it in a 6x10' space..was going to hinge it to one of my basement walls so it could be put up for storage, but man would it be cool to put some banked turns on it...

Also I would like to remind people that at this point, these are just prototypes.Proof of concept, function and form.Things will be refined.


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Very Cool,Yeah Seeing on a banked track would be very cool,Yeah these are Protoypes,improvements come down the road.Did you see my post on FB,about finding some small Cox Motors,place in Canada is making parts and has motors and you can they even have a throttle for RC on them or you can buy any of their cox motors and buy the RC adapter,but that could be down the road a bit of course.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Scott improvements will come immediately.I have been kind of "designing around" my machinery limitations here at home getting through these prototypes.Up until now the items you see have been hand machined using nothing more than a small table top mill with NC readouts I built for under $150.I have been designing in cad and using the X-Y coordinates to get the job done manually..Just pulled the trigger on a nice little table top CNC machine this morning, and getting the updated version of my cad/cam suites. My CNC machine should be up and running by mid-april. At that point all restrictions that I have been "designing around" due to machine limitation will be gone.Dont get me wrong, as usual I always do my best,but I am excited to see really Finished pieces.You will see what I mean when I show pics of the first machine cut car opposed to the proto typeI wil post a couple pics of previous work and the difference will show you what in general to expect as far as quality.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Here is my 1/10 sprint proto type.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

and here is the "finished' car complete with vac formed hood and tail tank.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

The Cox Idea is an interesting one Scott.For the rail, and funny- definitely possible,,not for the sprint. I have some experience with the .049's.. I had a Cox 1/12 .049 gtp car in the late 80's..It was cool when you could keep it running right, but at that tume they were only using a "muffler carb" which just restricted exhaust flow to limit RPM so at low speeds they choked out ALOT.Just weren't very reliable.I will have to scope the new gen stuff and maybe get one to play with for a bit to see how things have changed.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

OK guys .. I am going to be pretty tied up for the next week or so..Have a machine to set-up, and programs to transfer and de-bug..So I May not be on here for a few days, but when I do drop another post, I will definitely have some cool stuff to let you take a peek at..


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow , been a quick minute since I last visited and I have been a very busy boy.Our machinery is dialed, and we have our first full piece off of it.
I am pleased to introduce you all to the worlds first 1/24 scale R/C funny car, The M.S.S. Micro-funny!We took the power of the micro-rail and packed it into a 4.5 inch wheelbase funny car chassis.New to the Micro-Funny is the flex-plate/mono-shock style suspension to aid in weight transfer,rear traction,and of course to help smooth out the bumps.Out back we have an adjustable, functional wheelie bar, and battery access is gained via an flip up radio tray.I have yet to get the body mounts done which may take a few days as we have just had a death on my wife's side of our family,so toy car work will take a back seat for a few days folks, but then its back on the clock!:thumbsup:







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Very cool! I would love to see some video if it going down the track!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Heres what she looks like body mounted , painted and ready to rip!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Nice!!!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Micro_Racer said:


> Very cool! I would love to see some video if it going down the track!


I am trying to schedule a day of testing/ filming at the local carpet track right now.:thumbsup: Need some video of the funny and the sprint on a track larger than my living room.The sprint I may have some ozite on the way for however.So we are planning on setting up a 6x10 ft oval with 2.5 foot lanes here at home.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

LOTS to update here!! We have OZITE!! and a pretty good amount of it!!We ended up with enough that with some seaming work I have a 4 ft wide x 80 ft Long drag strip for 1/4 mile runs( 1:24 1/4 mile is 55 ft.) A 2ft. x 40ft 1/8 mile test strip for here at home(1:24 1/8 mile is 27.5ft.) and enough single large pieces to cut at least 2 - 12ft x 6ft ovals with 2.5 ft lanes. I plan on getting some footage of the Micro-funny car at the local elementary school that was just re-asphalted...Roll out the 80 ft strip, film a few passes, roll it back up and on our way we go!!..Testing just became wayyyy easier and cost efficient thanks to Scott Howe!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

And now for an update on the changes made to the micro sprint car.Those familiar with 1/10,1/12,1/18 pan cars will see a combination of both flexplate , and link car R pod tech. here. Both upper and lower spring perches are adjustable on the side roll system.Shown with softest springs of the 5 rate PN assortment,with upper and lower perches in 'fully compressed' positions.The springs 'snap' onto the lower perches so running the springs without any compression at all to utilize the flexplate by its self is not an issue, no springs will be lost. The side roll geometry is such that vertical movement of the rear axle is not affected by the side roll spring rates, and vice versa. The side roll springs used in conjunction with the static spring rate of the flexplate provide almost limitless control over chassis roll, while the losi oil damper provides ride height ,spring rate and dampening adjustability to the mix.Our hind end WILL be planted!!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

pics of the Micro Outlaw next to its 1/10 bigger brother...Full on close up photos to come within the next day or so.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Also heres some video of the micro outlaw on 1s. Track is a little rough because of the pattern in the pavers underneath it, but that's OK, we got to test all of our suspension updates to the car, and I am VERY pleased with the results! Cant wait to get some luan under the ozite so I can start tweaking to dial it in now!!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

..And Viola! Here is our pre-production version Micro-outlaw all painted up and ready for final phase testing!Next thing to get ironed out is the power source.I am currently testing with a 1s 600 mah li-po.Speeds are quite nice for small to med areas, run times are exceeding 45 minutes with current gearing, and charge times are around 35 min. @ 1a charge rate on the 50-90c nano-tech li-po. so we areactually getting more than a minute of run time for a minute of charge time.But have some 2s testing to do as the electronics are 2s capable.There is no li-po cut-off on the speed control!! This is not an issue on 1s as the electronics stop working at around 3.2v giving you a steering "brown-out" at that point letting you know your done.But on 2s there will be no cut-off, so I recommend running a low li-po alarm for running on 2s, or just keep track of your run times.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Very Cool!!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Should have some new video of the Micro-sprint soon.Todays project is to lay some sub-floor under the ozite on the PatiOval.You couldn't tell in the video, but the pattern in the pavers was just working the suspension on that little guy.I should have some test video of the Micro-Funny by the end of the weekend.Been busy and just getting around to seaming my Ozite drag strip together.Also I wanted to point out one thing..A few people have contacted me wanting to know if I can machine some acrylic pieces for them.1st off, sorry, but I do not offer machining services. 2nd- I am not building these out of acrylic.All chassis components are machined from polycarbonate bar-stock NOT acrylic,Acrylic is just not as impact resistant by a long shot as polycarbonate..Poly bar-stock is a similar formulation to the lexan film used for bodies, but with a better memory, and deflection rate.I have people asking why not use FRP for the main chassis and suspension components--Well that's simple.There have been a few people who have made 1/28 mini-z class racing chassis out of FRP or fiberglass.The main issue has been durability.They always perform top notch, but are brittle in comparison to a stock mini-z.So as we set out to tackle this we put durability at the top of the list equal to performance.Who cares if a car is on rails if the first time someone clips you your done, while at the same time who cares if a car is indestructible if your way off pace..Need to balance the 2 aspects, and that's what we are trying to do.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Heres what we have to show for the days work from yesterday.. Worlds first 1/24 scale R/C dragstrip.It is 4' wide x 85' long .. Plenty of room for the 55' 1/24 scale 1/4 mile and wind down area..Got to make a few passes with the funny car on 1s geared 14/50..Pretty darned quick for 1s.No video though.I forgot the tripod at home for the camera. no way I was going to try and film and drive the funny on 2s, so instead I made a few passes on 2s for testing , and packed up and came home..Going to have to go set up shop in the school parking lot and do some film work, possibly Monday.2s speeds are just for lack of a better word ridiculous fast for something this small!! It eats the whole 85 feet up in about the time it takes me to count to 2!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Sorry it been a minute since I updated.We are currently waiting on the slow boat from china with our speed controls,li-pos, and servos on it for our first production run.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

We went and did a Demo/swap meet/contest day with the Brooklyn R/C bashers in Tecumseh, MI on 7-26 and the 1/24 Micro Funny car took the scale car and truck contest with the over all win!


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

so any more word on this i would be very insterested in some sprint cars


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Things are moving forward Nicely at this point.Just kind of getting prepared for the fall /winter indoor season. How many sprints were you curious about, and do you need them RTR or ARR (drop in your receiver)? Just drop me a message and let me know. Thanks for the interest.:thumbsup:


----------



## midgetracer81 (Apr 4, 2005)

How much for micro sprints arr


----------

